# Electrolux RM4401 fridge - igniter problem



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi all
I thought i would ask here before i took the fridge apart this weekend. The 12v Igniter is very imternittent on my fridge fitted to my Autocruise Wentworth.
Sometimes it will work no problem, others the sparker wont start. I think its probally a connection problem but thought i would ask in case it a known little irritating problem.
Thanks for looking and any advice appreciated.

Phill


----------



## 106835 (Sep 3, 2007)

Remove fridge lower vent cover from outside of van to access burner assembly and igniter box
if it is ticking but not lighting look for brown staining on the wire from igniter box to pilot assembly where a spark might be jumping to earth early.
looking at it at night or in the dark often shows up an errant spark, like plug leads on a car engine,clean and reroute cable if possible.
if no ticking spark is probably running to earth somewhere and i find it is usually rust specks falling out of chimney onto pilot assembly,take off draught shroud and blow compressed air across jets or better still dismantle pilot assembly and derust.
have fun!


----------

